# 2001 Audi A6 2.4 auto stalled, cranks but wouldnt start



## Novulari81 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, please help , I was driving my A6 2.4 c5 auto yesterday late afternoon when suddenly it lost power and stalled. It always does that but starts immediately, but it never started, kept on cranking with no attempt to start, I called a vw mechanic who put it on Vag , it reported 4 codes , he changed the fuel pump fuse, checked the plug and they were ok n firing but the car would not start. The petrol is flowing to the injectors,about 45 minutes prior to the problem the symphony radio suddenly stopped working. Any advice will be highly appreciated Thnx


----------



## Novulari81 (Oct 24, 2016)

*2001 Audi A6 2.4 C5*

Just an update from my previous post, I bought a new crank sensor but the car still does not start , any ideas what could cause this???


----------

